# John Deere 318 Power steering column



## thom4876 (Jan 4, 2013)

I need to remove the power steering column from my John Deere 318 tractor. Any advice on the best way to proceed with what appears to be a complicated task?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

See you have had a couple dozen hits on this post but no replies. Wonder if it could be others including myself aren't exactly sure what you mean. These models have a hydrostatic steering system. There is a valve assy attached to the steering column.

Here is something I found in an old service manual that might be of help.


----------



## thom4876 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for responding to my post. I am sorry my request was not as clear as it should have been. The information you sent is excellent! I now know that I need to disconnect the drive shaft to lower the unit out of the tractor. Any other advice you have will be appreciated. Thank you. Thom Mcknight


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad the info was helpful. Sorry I can't be of further help as it has been too many yrs since I had my 318 and never had any problems that require me to deal with the steering.


----------



## JALaswellSr (Aug 21, 2011)

One thing to look at first is the bottom of the steering column and determine if you have a 4 or 5 port column. The plumbing is different on the two. With the 5 port system the hydraulic system use does not stop the ability to steer while in use. It appears the earlier models Jane the 4 port and later models have the 5 port. I converted my JD317 to JD318 power steering. The 5 port is much better.


----------



## thom4876 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for the information. With the help of a friend a new steering column has been installed. It wasn't the easiest repair, but it is finished with a column the does not leak and works perfectly. Thanks to all who advised.


----------



## DougJD317 (4 mo ago)

JALaswellSr said:


> One thing to look at first is the bottom of the steering column and determine if you have a 4 or 5 port column. The plumbing is different on the two. With the 5 port system the hydraulic system use does not stop the ability to steer while in use. It appears the earlier models Jane the 4 port and later models have the 5 port. I converted my JD317 to JD318 power steering. The 5 port is much better.


Do you have a diagram of what lines of each port goes to I am converting my 317


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a very old post......


----------

